# Audi Q3 2012



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37cR1tPH ... ture=feedu

[smiley=gossip.gif]

Paul


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Almost as bad as the Q7


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I would consider one as my daily runner, although gime a RR Evoque 8)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Meh, yet another corporate cut out :-(

I could never get excited about a vehicle like that.

Charlie


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I like it, but not for me

It will sell like hot cakes to the target market....Q5 demand is very high, and Q3 will compete with the likes of Freelander, Evoque, Tiguan, X3 and X1, etc for people's cash


----------



## freeman (Jul 25, 2010)

Like the headlights, but rather have the GLK... I really dislike the super rounded look on the Audi SUV/CUVs. Being thinking about an LR2... but all the complaints about its reliability is really a turnoff.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Got an email from Audi this morning confirming it's due out soon.

TBH the photos in the official mail look better so i'm sure it will sell well.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> Got an email from Audi this morning confirming it's due out soon.
> 
> TBH the photos in the official mail look better so i'm sure it will sell well.


Yeah I got the same email - DELETE 

Charlie


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I see pricing is out - no brochures yet, and no word of option prices. Ordering opens some time in June.

It's actually grown on me, having seen a few video clips of both the exterior and interior

We've currently got the Passat CC, and it is a great cruiser/family car. However, we're getting a chocolate labrador puppy in the next week, so a saloon car just isn't going to be suitable when she starts to get bigger 

I'm seriously thinking about one of these now to replace the CC. Q3 has a bigger boot than either the Tiguan or Kuga (I know the Kuga copes just fine with a labrador sized dog). Hev won't entertain the Skoda Yeti, BMW X1 is seriously ugly and Range Rover Evoque seems rather overpriced to me (more in Q5 pricing range)

There's always the Kia Sportage as a left field choice, I guess...


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

Why do they launch new cars in poo bronze colour? The Freelander was the same and the BMW 1 series coupe to name a couple.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Beats me....just reminds me of early 90s Peugeot or 70s Austin Marina & Princess :lol:

There's a wee iPhone app at the moment for the Q3 which gives an idea of what I'd be after (albeit in a more distinctive colour) - the colour palette on the app is pretty limited, which is probably about right for Audi :lol:

Up to date Audi colour chart


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

phope said:


> Beats me....just reminds me of early 90s Peugeot or 70s Austin Marina & Princess :lol:


Austin Princess! Thats right! Just needs a vinyl roof! Ha ha!


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Specs are out now

http://www.audi.co.uk/new-cars/q3/q3/sp ... tions.html

Pleasantly surprised at the standard equipment - in usual Audi style, these are normally options, or they certainly were on the TTRS

Audi Music Interface
Bluetooth prep
Voice control
Already prepped for satellite navigation - just purchase an SD card from Audi, no doubt at an extortionate price!
Light, rain and rear parking sensors

S-Line model looks pretty good too

Just waiting for the full brochure to come out, and then I think I'll place an order...


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Have given the dealer a tentative spec for a S-Line - ordering became available today 

Delivery is likely at year end. I need to work out what engine and options to choose

S-Line spec is a given, but can't make up mind whether to go for 2.0TFSI manual, or TDI S-Tronic


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Its an A1 on steroids :roll:


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

phope said:


> I see pricing is out - no brochures yet, and no word of option prices. Ordering opens some time in June.
> 
> It's actually grown on me, having seen a few video clips of both the exterior and interior
> 
> ...


The Range Rover Evoques expensive? I think its great value for money I just spec'd up what I'd be looking for ie the pure 2.2 (150 bhp) model with cream leather, rear reversing camera, 20 inch alloys, spare wheel, Xenons and it came to just over £31,000. Considering the Evoque is bigger than the Q3 and nearer the size of the Q5 its reasonably priced before you even take into account the high standard equipment level and its jaw dropping good looks. Also I noticed that the price of options seems to be considerably less than Audi's generally


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I'd still say it's expensive (for me) - basic price starts at £28k, compared to the £25k of the Audi

I have looked at the RR spec, and I'm sure it will be a nice vehicle, but an equivalent spec to what I am considering for the Q3 is a good £4000 higher, which takes it into Q5 pricing for me, and is more than I want to spend 

Have placed a deposit at the dealer, and just need to decide a spec - if I decide I don't want it, it'll be their showroom car


----------



## clan (Jan 31, 2009)

I'll be interested in seeing the Q3 in the flesh as my wife's X3 is due for replacement shortly.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm led to believe showroom cars won't be here until October/November at the very earliest


----------



## clan (Jan 31, 2009)

phope said:


> I'm led to believe showroom cars won't be here until October/November at the very earliest


Im sure ours is due in October so that might work in ok for me depending on delivery dates.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

What spec have you ordered? 

I'm thinking S-Line in Glacier White


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

Another example of Audi losing any sense of imagination, corporate bollocks. Where's the design gone?

:?


----------

